# foxpro spitfire



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

has anyone tried the foxpro spitfire. I am thinkng about getting one and was just wondering what the quality is. I hunt some pretty wide open spaces so I like to have pretty good volume.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I like mine alot but am thinking of upgrading to the new wildfire model one of these days. Looks like the wildfire remote is better and has 35 sounds vs. 24. Good volume for my use. Probably not as open as your terrain. You can always add the external speaker if you need a little more volume.Light as a feather, don't even know your carrying it. Good clear sound. I like FoxPro stuff.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have the spitfire also and it works well for me. I have added an external speaker for times when I hunt the plateau, it's pretty wide open there. I can leave it in my pack, the jeep, or at home and I still have pretty good volume. I rarely bump the volume to the extreme and usually only for a few secs. If they are in earshot they'll hear it and come looking.


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been using the Foxpro Spitfire here in South Africa for about 18 months now.

I am very happy with the quality and durability of the caller.

Volume is more than enough to get out there in our wide open grass plains to get the jackal to respond.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a spitfire, and I dig it!. And their customer service is the best!


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

For a little more money id go with the scorpion easier to load sounds and holds more sounds and if go on foxpro site u can get refurbished with warranty pretty cheap


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I ended up going with the wildfire. i am very happy with this call 2 stands 2 coyotes but sorry no pictures. Ill make sure I take a camera with me next time I go out.


----------

